# Just germed my last seeds from Doc!



## 420usagrow (Sep 18, 2008)

I just germed 3 fem Seedism BLZ Bud seeds and 3 fem Royal Queen White Widow seeds. In 36 hrs., 100% germination. They are in humidity dome under CFLs and will be transplanted into hydro when roots develop. 
I wll be getting two more orders of seeds (which should give me enough for 4-5 grows, hopefully). I ordered 10 fem AK 47s Lowlife, 5 fem White Berry Paradise, and 5 fem Lemon Skunk Greenhouse, along with 10 freebies from theattitudeseedbank. And 5 fem White Russian Lowlife seeds from dope-seeds.com. I will put 8 autos in my new 8 plant top drip hydro after germ stage, under 400 watt MH/HPS. I will let you know when I get my new seeds in! 420usagrow


----------



## IRISH (Sep 19, 2008)

good luck bro. take clones, and you'll have enough for the next 20 years, or so. ...


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 19, 2008)

You might want to lose the humidity dome.Causes streeeeaaaccchhhing......


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Banjo-I have a 8 site Daisy aeroponic cloner just waiting!! Thanks for your input!
 Whats up 4tokin? I actually ended up putting the 6 seedlings (1 day old) in rapid rooters under CFLs. I have read a lot of good things about them so I ordered them. I have 3" x 3" x 2.5" Grodan rockwool cubes I will be getting Monday or so, and I will transfer the rapid rooters to them when the roots take off! 
My plan is to go for a quick grow with my autos (either 6 or 8 plants), this will be under 400 watt MH and switch to HPS at week 4 of auto grow. While these grow I will veg the BLZ Bud and White Widow under 22,000 lumens of grow CFLs. With about 10 days before harvesting the autos, I will take 8 clones. After the harvest I want to put the 8 clones and the 6 from seed in flower mode. 
I am not sure whether to go with 6 or 8 plant with the auto aK 47s. I am sure they will really grow and I don't want to cramp their space. What do you think 4tokin? 
Sorry for the long thread, I get long-winded and am a detail oriented person! Thanks to all for input and guidance!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 19, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> You might want to lose the humidity dome.Causes streeeeaaaccchhhing......



Does it really? Do you just leave the clones out in the open or do you have to cover them after you cut them?

Good luck with your grow 420


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all, I got my seed order from theattitudeseedbank today, got here in 7 days. I am germing 6 Lowlife fem AK47s as of now! The other seedlings in the rapid rooters are looking good. They seem to like the environment! 
I am waiting for my 5 Lowlife fem White Russians from dope-seeds, they should get here on Monday or Tuesday. Hope everybody is having a great weekend! 420usagrow


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey everyone! I got my 5 fem Lowlife White Russian seeds in the mail today. They will be used in my next grow.
So right now I have 2 fem Seedism BLZ Bud seedlings, 1 fem Royal Queen White Widow seedlings in rapid rooters (thanks Hick they are awesome!!).
I just put 2 fem Lowlife AK 47 germed seeds in this am with 4 more germing nicely. And 3 fem Paradise White Berry seeds are germinating, so things are moving along okay so far. I know it will be a happy Christmas this year!! Well, thanks to everyone here for all your help!! 420usagrow


----------

